# New hunting breeds gone too far.



## grousehunter (Sep 11, 2007)

Thought everyone could use a laugh


----------



## Duurty1 (Sep 10, 2007)

great pics. i like the parrab


----------



## Ironman (Sep 7, 2007)

I thought I was a Labrakeet :lol:


----------



## Jesse Higgins (Sep 11, 2007)

Yeah, it started with Labradoodles then all He** broke loose!


----------

